# Bachmann 2-6-6-2 DC Sound



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks

Has anybody fitted a Phoenix 2.2k or PB9 sound system to the above Mallet Loco

Any Tips please

Questions I believe the Opto sound contacts are not much use for this it does not help with the poor wiring diagrams one 
has two wire and the other four wires so no wiser

Only place at first look for magnets is the Pony trucks

Only got the Loco yesterday so have not found all about it yet but looks much better on the track than the advert pictures.

Thanks Dave in the UK


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave. 

I have one here for fitment of battery R/C and a Phoenix P5 + P5t. 
I know you specified a P2k2 or PB9 but I am led to believe you you will be able to use the optical chuff timers as their output has been reversed and can now trigger regular sound system trigger outputs. 
PROVIDED a suitable power supply (as in a 6 volt battery) to power the optics is fitted. 
If you choose to go with reed switches and magnets I for one would be grateful to hear how you set them up and how well they work.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I just ordered out a PB9 for a bachmann and yes you can now use the bachmann trigger .... with the new software you can now change from negitave trigger to positive trigger or the other way around .....


makes it almost plug and play


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Tony, 
I put the reed switch in where the optical switch was and put the magnets on the axels and got great results. They are nicely contained out of the way of anyone looking at the model. The biggest pain was getting all the optical hardware out of there.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the reed switch chuff timers. 

This first install will use the stock Bachmann socket pcb mainly to show it can be done. 

The next version will definitely have the electronics removed and the chuff timed off the axles. 
The lights will not be a problem.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks 
Thanks for the info many routes to choose 

I have fitted a Phoenix 3 inch speaker and raized the PC by 1/8 inch. 

I have been told the QSI plug and play system will work so one is on its way to me to try Just my luck the increase 
in height will be to much but we will see. 

Note this is an analogue system 

I will let you know the outcome 

Thanks Dave


----------

